# Power Macintosh 5500 et Compact Flash



## gpbonneau (11 Mars 2018)

Pour continuer sur le sujet du remplacement des disques dur ATA sur les vieux Mac #1, j'ai fait quelques essais pour remplacer celui du 5500 par une carte Compact Flash.

C'est un 5500 "Black Edition" de 1997 avec un carte G3/400 dans le slot L2 (à la place de la carte cache 256k) et 128Mo de RAM.




D'origine il a un disque ATA de 4Go, le mien a déjà été remplacé par un Quantum Fireball (ATA-2 Fast) de 2.1Go d'origine Apple tout de même.
J'ai essayé aussi un disque SCSI (Ultra-3 10 000t/mn) de 9.1Go sur le port externe pour voir.
Et des cartes Compact Flash de 4Go (SanDisk Extreme III et Apacer CFIII) à la place du disque ATA avec un adaptateur passif ATA/CF.

De gauche à droite, le disque SCSI sur le port externe, l'adaptateur Compact Flash branché sur la nappe interne ATA avec la CF Apacer (en dessous la Sandisk), et le disque Quantum ATA.
Le Mac a aussi une carte ethernet (le câble RJ45), un tuner FM (l'antenne ruban) à coté du tuner TV à l'ancienne norme (donc inutilisable).
Il y a un cache noir devant les prises, je ne l'ai pas, c'est la seule pièce qui me manque sur cette machine.



Dans tous les cas, démarrage sur le volume concerné (formaté en HFS+) avec exactement le même système 9.1.

Les résultats sont assez net :
La base 1000 de MacBench 5.0 c'est le PowerMac G3/300 (minitour beige) de 1998.
-> En bas, pour comparaison, j'ai mis un 6500, présent dans la base MacBench (pas de 5500, et je n'ai pas la carte cache pour le remettre d'origine pour test).
-> Au dessus le disque ATA , au performance similaire au 6500 (à la carte G3 prés)
-> En bleu foncé le disque SCSI, bien meilleur à 1050, au niveau du G3/300 beige.
-> En rouge et bleu clair les 2 Compact Flash qui doublent la mise par rapport au disque ATA, la carte Apacer un peu mieux que la Sandisk.




Et tout ça sans bruit ;-)...sauf le ventilo sur le proc, et celui au dessus de la carte mère :-(

Autant dire que la CF va rester dedans 

Avec la carte Crescendo G3/400, le Mac est 2 à 3 fois plus rapide qu'à l'origine, au niveau d'un G3/300 environ :





L'option TV ne sert plus à grand chose, la norme du tuner est dépassée par rapport aux derniers signaux TNT, mais le tuner FM fonctionne toujours


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2018)

Dommage, je n'arrive pas à lancer MacBench sur mon StarMax.
Ca gèle, même en démarrant sans extensions.

Mes benchs avec HDT montrent que le disque Sata avec adaptateur IDE est au même niveau que le disque IDE en lecture, mais il est 3 fois meilleur est écriture.
J'aurais préféré l'inverse…


----------



## Anthony (11 Mars 2018)

La CF, ça tient bien dans le temps ? J’ai mis un SSD dans le PowerBook G4 que j’utilise pour écrire, je pensais à l’option CF pour le PowerBook G3 que j’aimerais transformer en machine à écrire. Mais c’est fiable ?


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Mars 2018)

Je vais faire le même test sur le 4400, c'est la même carte mère que le StarMax je crois, et il est stock, je pense que les résultats vont être les mêmes...

Un adaptateur à 2,6€
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/CF-Compact-F...-Adaptateur-De-Carte-Bootable-KK/152880217358
et une CF à 3,5€
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Lot-carte-compact-flash/132526496705
ça vaut pas le coup de s'en priver ;-)





Dommage que ça ne soit pas aussi simple pour les vieux Mac en SCSI...


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2018)

Effectivement les clones partagent la même carte mère Tanzania que le 4400.

Mon StarMax n'est pas stock du tout, il a 3 cartes PCI (Ethernet, Usb, et une carte vidéo ATI 32Mo de VRAM) plus une carte L2 Crescendo G3@400MHz.

Mais je suis curieux de savoir si tu arrives à utiliser MacBench.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Mars 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> La CF, ça tient bien dans le temps ? J’ai mis un SSD dans le PowerBook G4 que j’utilise pour écrire, je pensais à l’option CF pour le PowerBook G3 que j’aimerais transformer en machine à écrire. Mais c’est fiable ?



Pour les PowerBook G4, je pense que la CF va être à la ramasse au niveau performance par rapport au disque ATA/33, 66 ou plus. Un vrai SSD IDE c'est surement mieux ;-) encore bien cher...

Pour les Powerbook G3, j'ai été échaudé avec mes essais d'adaptateur IDE/mSata, incompatible avec le lecteur de CD/DVD. 
Et j'avais aussi testé une CF bas de gamme (no-mane) au performance trop mauvaise. 
Je vais refaire un test avec une CF Apacer pour voir, ça devrait être meilleur.
Pour un collectionneur comme moi 4Go ça va ;-) mais en utilisation normale ça risque être un peu juste, surtout en double boot OS9/OSX ? Les grosses carte CF sont bien plus cher.

Pour la fiabilité dans le temps... ?? Les cartes de marques sont surement plus fiable et mieux testées.


----------



## Anthony (12 Mars 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour les PowerBook G4 […] Un vrai SSD IDE c'est surement mieux ;-) encore bien cher...



Oui oui, dans le G4, j'ai mis un SSD. C'était déjà l'une de mes machines favorites, c'est encore mieux depuis.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour les Powerbook G3, j'ai été échaudé avec mes essais d'adaptateur IDE/mSata, incompatible avec le lecteur de CD/DVD.



Il me semblait me souvenir d'un truc dans le genre, tu confirmes. Du coup je vais aussi tenter le coup de la carte CF — même 4 Go devraient suffire, c'est une machine que je garde pour Mac OS 9, j'ai d'autres machines dont le G4 pour la compatibilité avec les anciens OS X.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Mars 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Effectivement les clones partagent la même carte mère Tanzania que le 4400.
> 
> Mon StarMax n'est pas stock du tout, il a 3 cartes PCI (Ethernet, Usb, et une carte vidéo ATI 32Mo de VRAM) plus une carte L2 Crescendo G3@400MHz.
> 
> Mais je suis curieux de savoir si tu arrives à utiliser MacBench.



J'ai testé les mêmes solutions sur le 4400, c'est un modèle à 200 MHz, avec  son proc d'origine (un 603e), sa carte réseau d'origine sur le port CommSlot II, et 80Mo de RAM (la plaie à trouver ces barrettes, EDO 3,3v!, unbuf., 2K refresh).
Il a un connecteur SCSI sur la carte mère, avec une nappe vers une prise à l'arrière.
J'ai mis dedans ma deuxième carte Voodo5 que j'ai réussi à réparer (en fait les petits ventilos qui sont dessus était HS et la carte refuse de fonctionner sans eux).





Evidemment sans carte G3 il est bien loin de la référence de MacBench 5 (qui marche) :





Avec les différents volumes de démarrage, la hiérarchie est la même qu'avec le 5500 : le HD d'origine de 2Go (un Quantum Fireball TM) est bon dernier, ensuite le disque SCSI et les 2 CF (l'Apacer un peu devant la SanDisk).





Les performances sont beaucoup moins bonnes que sur le 5500 (la carte G3 a boosté les résultats), avec peut-être une interface IDE moins performante sur le 4400 ?
Avec HDT et la même carte CF, les performance sont bien meilleur sur le 5500.
Dans l'ordre, la CF sur le 5500, la même sur le 4400 et le 4400 avec son disque dur d'origine :





Les CF en général (comme les SD) sont moins bonnes en écriture qu'en lecture. Et c'est bien pire avec des cartes de mauvaises qualités.

L'adaptateur que j'ai utilisé est différent de celui du 5500, il a l'avantage de se plugger directement sur la carte mère du 4400.
Ce n'est pas possible sur le 5500, la nappe IDE n'est pas démontable.




Je vais aussi essayer les CF dans un PowerBook G3, j'ai un Lombard 333 MHz qui a encore son disque dur d'origine (un 4Go).


----------



## dandu (13 Mars 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> La CF, ça tient bien dans le temps ? J’ai mis un SSD dans le PowerBook G4 que j’utilise pour écrire, je pensais à l’option CF pour le PowerBook G3 que j’aimerais transformer en machine à écrire. Mais c’est fiable ?



Si tu prends une CF correcte moderne (genre une Sandisk extreme ou une Transcend, c'est comme les SSD d'entrée de gamme (ou les SSD PATA, qui contiennent la même chose). Sur une machine comme ça y a pas de soucis à se faire : y a une gestion de l'usure et les anciens OS écrivent pas assez pour imaginer arriver aux limites de la carte.


----------



## dandu (13 Mars 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour les PowerBook G4, je pense que la CF va être à la ramasse au niveau performance par rapport au disque ATA/33, 66 ou plus. Un vrai SSD IDE c'est surement mieux ;-) encore bien cher...
> 
> Pour les Powerbook G3, j'ai été échaudé avec mes essais d'adaptateur IDE/mSata, incompatible avec le lecteur de CD/DVD.
> Et j'avais aussi testé une CF bas de gamme (no-mane) au performance trop mauvaise.
> ...



Les perfs, c'est même pas un souci : une bonne carte Sandisk dépasse au moins les 33 Mo/s de l'interface Ultra ATA de base. Et pas mal d'adaptateurs ont de toute façon pas les câbles blindés nécessaires pour activer l'Ultra ATA 66.


----------



## Anthony (14 Mars 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Si tu prends une CF correcte moderne (genre une Sandisk extreme ou une Transcend, c'est comme les SSD d'entrée de gamme (ou les SSD PATA, qui contiennent la même chose). Sur une machine comme ça y a pas de soucis à se faire : y a une gestion de l'usure et les anciens OS écrivent pas assez pour imaginer arriver aux limites de la carte.




Qui est-ce qui va passer son week-end à installer une CF dans son PowerBook G3 ?


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Mars 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Sur une machine comme ça y a pas de soucis à se faire : y a une gestion de l'usure et les anciens OS écrivent pas assez pour imaginer arriver aux limites de la carte.



C'est sûr que les anciens OS écrivent moins, et sur des machines avec le max de RAM, en désactivant la mémoire virtuelle, ça évite les accès disque trop fréquents, surtout en écriture.



Anthony a dit:


> Qui est-ce qui va passer son week-end à installer une CF dans son PowerBook G3 ?



J'ai passé tout le week-end  à essayer une CF dans un PowerBook G3 (un Lombard 333MHz). 
Il avait son disque d'origine (un 4Go IBM Travelstar) et le max de RAM (512Mo). Il est sous OS9.2.
[
	

		
			
		

		
	




Curieusement il a une partie du clavier blanc ?? je l'ai eu comme ça...

Au niveau perf. il est dans les mêmes eaux que le Power Mac G3/300 de référence dans MacBench 5





Le disque dur d'origine et la CF Apacer.




Là aussi le disque dur est moins bon que la CF, très nettement :





Les résultats de la CF sont assez proche du max de l'interface ATA du Powerbook je pense (ATA-2 16Mb/sec). 
Le HD et la CF




Ceci dit, j'avais des résultats encore supérieur avec l'adaptateur IDE/mSATA, mais impossible d'utiliser le lecteur CD...
Sur l'autre PowerBook (un Lombard 400MHz), le disque dur d'origine a été remplacé par un 40Go Fujitsu ATA-100 très silencieux et qui lui aussi va au max de l'interface ATA-2...

J'ai utilisé une autre interface IDE/CF que sur les 5500 et 4400, faite pour remplacer les disques 2.5" 44-pins. Mais j'ai eu quelques soucis.
J'en avais 2 différentes (vu les prix j'en ai profité pour en tester plusieurs ;-) :



Avec la V.H2 (à droite), j'ai pu (en démarrant sur un CD OS9) la formater, y installer un système et fixer le démarrage dessus, mais impossible de démarrer avec, comme si il n'y avait rien sur le bus. J'en ai essayé plusieurs, idem.
Avec la V.B1, aucun problème, ça marche très bien, ça démarre tout de suite.

J'ai essayé la V.H2 sur un 1400c, là ça a marché mais il faut atteindre une vingtaine de secondes avant que la lecture de la CF démarre. Alors que c'est normal avec la V.B1.

Avec l'interface IDE/mSATA sur le G3, j'avais aussi un temps d'attente au démarrage, mais moins long.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a comme différence entre les deux ??


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2018)

Quelles sont les specs des CF à regarder pour trouver le top en usage informatique ?

Ton adaptateur, il existe en version "plate" pour les portables ?


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Mars 2018)

J'utilise cette solution sur les vieux Mac de ma collection dont le plus rapide est en ATA-2 (16Mb/s), donc une Sandisk extreme III donnée pour 30Mb/s ça me suffit compte tenu que les fabricants sont toujours optimiste ;-).
L'Apacer CFIII est donnée pour 29Mb/s en lecture et 15Mb/s en écriture (http://industrial.apacer.com/en-ww/SSD/Industrial-CFIII-(SLC)) ce qui me semble plus proche de la réalité ( elle est un peu meilleur que la Sandisk dans mes essais). 
Après, pour des débits supérieurs il y a des cartes encore plus rapide chez Sandisk par exemple, mais c'est plus cher...
Dans tous les cas, des cartes de marques (attention tout de même aux copies) avec des specs bien connues sinon c'est la loterie.

Pour les adaptateurs, j'en ai essayé plusieurs :
Pour remplacer des disques 3.5" en 40-pin :


- à droite, celui à brancher en bout de nappe, pratique pour les nappes qui ne se retirent pas (série 5000 et 6000, 630,...)
- à gauche, celui qui se branche directement sur la carte mère (s'il y a un peu de place au dessus ;-) comme le 4400.
Le petit câble adapteur d'alimentation est nécessaire, la plupart des disques dur sont en molex et les cartes ont des connecteurs type floppy, sauf s'il y en a un de libre sur la pieuvre de l'alimentation (c'est le cas sur le 4400).

Pour les disques 2.5" :
- sur la nappe à la place du disque d'origine en 44-pin (alim dans la nappe).


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Mars 2018)

J'ai réussi à mettre une Compact Flash dans un PowerBook 150 
Après avoir essayer maintes fois avec différents adaptateurs, sans succès, j'avais fini par croire que c'était impossible surtout que j'avais vu différent post sur le sujet dans ce sens, comme celui-ci :
http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/greg.ewing/hardware/pb150/

Mais à l'occasion de mes essais (les messages précédents) avec de nouveaux adaptateurs et de nouvelles CF, j'ai re-essayé et ça marche 
Avec la version VH2 (qui ne marche pas dans le PowerBook G3 ) et la CF Apacer.

Le disque dur IDE d'origine et la CF 4GB avec l'adaptateur :





La CF est presque deux fois plus rapide que le disque d'origine, pas bien loin je pense de la performance du bus PATA de l'époque  : 3Mb/sec (Waouh )





Et voilà un petit PowerBook de 1994 avec un SSD  :


----------



## Invité (19 Mars 2018)

Aïe, ça fait mal de voir tes photos.
Mon Duo 230 est tellement moche à côté (niveau écran) , plus le clavier qui ne répond plus vraiment…


----------



## Fi91 (25 Janvier 2019)

Je me suis attaqué à un PowerBook 5300 dont le HD est HS, on m’a donné un HD qui fonctionne avec un système 7.6.1 jusqu’à la tout va bien mais on m’a donné aussi un adaptateur CF 44pin et j’ai voulu le tester, j’ai copier le système dans la CF en pcmcia.
Je branche l’adaptateur et j’ai le message suivant ( photo). Les diodes clignotent, je ne sais pas ce que j’ai raté.
Le problème vient de l’adaptateur ? Qui est peut être pas compatible ou de la CF?
La CF est une de 16GO
La CF est formaté en mac standard, la seul option de formatage


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Janvier 2019)

ça marche, le Mac reconnait la CF et boot dessus.
Mais ça plante pendant le démarrage... ça m'est déjà arrivé, c'était à cause de la CF (mauvaise qualité ? usure ?).

J'utilise des CF Apacer 4Go, j'en ai un stock et de temps en temps je tombe sur une qui marche pas bien, soit j'arrive pas à booter dessus, soit ça plante au démarrage.
Même après test, formatage, installation, rien à faire...
J'en prend une autre et ça marche...

Pour le formatage en Mac standard (HFS), c'est normal, en système 7.6.1.
Si tu veux formater en HFS Etendu, c'est à partir du système 8.1. Il fonctionne sur le 5300.


----------



## Fi91 (25 Janvier 2019)

je n’ai plus qu’à trouver une autre CF
Je dois en avoir quelque part que j’utilisai dans des vieux appareils photo


----------



## dandu (26 Janvier 2019)

Alors, il faut vérifier qu'il est bien en master, et certains OS/machines n'aiment pas quand le périphérique est amovible. C'est un truc que les cartes renvoient et celles prévues pour les appareils photo, forcément, indiquent amovible. Dans certains cas, suffit de trouver une carte "fixe" mais c'est plus rare (et parfois cher)


----------



## Fi91 (26 Janvier 2019)

Je n’ai pas trouvé de CF en fin de compte
J’ai commandé cette CF
Transcend 4 Go Carte Mémoire CompactFlash (CF) UDMA 4 133x TS4GCF133 https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B000VY7HYM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_CyktCb34W5J0E


----------



## Anthony (28 Janvier 2019)

Tiens, question : mon WallStreet tourne comme une horloge depuis que je lui ai mis une CF. Entre lui et mon G4 avec un SSD, ça me fait deux chouettes « machines à écrire », surtout le G3 avec Mac OS 9. Et du coup je me demande : c'est quoi, le plus vieux qu'on puisse équiper de CF. Genre un SE/30, quelqu'un a déjà essayé ? Les 2-3 sujets de forums US que j'ai repéré ont l'air plutôt négatifs…


----------



## dandu (28 Janvier 2019)

Alors, les plus vieux en IDE, avec un adaptateur basique, c'est PowerBook 150 et LC 630 (ou à peu près). Par contre, c'est assez aléatoire sur les 68K, les adaptateurs, les contrôleurs IDE de l'époque sont pas géniaux.

Sur un SE/30, t'as soit les adaptateurs Aztec (SCSI vers CF) mais c'est hyper cher (110 $), soit un adaptateur SCSI2SD. Ca marche bien dans un SE/30, et c'est ~60 $ l'adaptateur de base. Ensuite, faut une microSD. Seul défaut, c'est assez lent : ~2,5 Mo/s sur la version 5 (open source), 10 Mo/s sur la version 6 (pas open source).


----------



## Anthony (28 Janvier 2019)

dandu a dit:


> Sur un SE/30, t'as soit les adaptateurs Aztec (SCSI vers CF) mais c'est hyper cher (110 $), soit un adaptateur SCSI2SD. Ca marche bien dans un SE/30, et c'est ~60 $ l'adaptateur de base. Ensuite, faut une microSD. Seul défaut, c'est assez lent : ~2,5 Mo/s sur la version 5 (open source), 10 Mo/s sur la version 6 (pas open source).



Merci ! Je vais tenter de creuser la piste.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Janvier 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Merci ! Je vais tenter de creuser la piste.



Les plus vieux Mac avec une interface IDE c'est bien le PowerBook 150 et le LC630 en même temps, en juillet 1994.
Les 2 peuvent fonctionner avec des adaptateur passif IDE/CF (j'ai les 2 avec des CF ;-).

Sinon, pour les autres plus anciens uniquement en SCSI, il faut effectivement un adaptateur/convertisseur.
Soit SCSI/IDE (Accard, I/O Data, ADTX, ...), puis un adaptateur passif IDE/CF, mais c'est cher, autour de 100€, j'en ai quelques uns mais c'est difficile à trouver.
Soit SCSI/CF (Aztec), assez performant mais cher, ou SCSI/SD (SCSI2SD) moins performant et pas beaucoup moins cher.

Dans un PowerBook 68k il n'y a beaucoup de choix vu la place, c'est SCSI2SD le plus simple.
De toute façon les petits disque d'origine était pas beaucoup plus rapide, le SCSI-1 c'est 5Mo/sec max.

Dans les Mac de bureau, y compris SE/30, je préfère les petits disques dur (2.5") en SCSI-SCA , bien moins cher, rapide et silencieux.


----------



## Anthony (29 Janvier 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Dans les Mac de bureau, y compris SE/30, je préfère les petits disques dur (2.5") en SCSI-SCA , bien moins cher, rapide et silencieux.



Je m'étais résigné à ça, mais je vais quand même tester la SD pour voir. J'ai pris goût aux vieux Mac complètement silencieux, pour écrire c'est quand même royal.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Janvier 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Je m'étais résigné à ça, mais je vais quand même tester la SD pour voir. J'ai pris goût aux vieux Mac complètement silencieux, pour écrire c'est quand même royal.



Tu as raison, sur un portable, ne plus entendre le disque dur, c'est top ;-)
Je les ai remplacé par des CF sur tous ceux en IDE, avec un simple adaptateur, c'est pas cher 
Sauf un, un Lombard dont le disque d'origine avait été remplacé par un plus gros, tellement silencieux qu'on ne l'entend pas. Du coup je l'ai laissé.
Pour les autres en SCSI, vu le prix des convertisseurs, j'ai pas encore sauté le pas (j'ai encore du spare).

Sur les Mac de bureau, c'est différent. Après le MacPlus, ils ont tous des ventilos, c'est la plaie au niveau bruit ;-)
Une fois que tu as mis un HD silencieux (le bruit des 2.5" SCA est à peine perceptible) à la place du HD d'origine souvent devenu bruyant (voir depuis le début), c'est le ventilo qui fait le plus de raffut, de loin... et plus la machine est grosse... on se souvient des Power Mac, des vraies soufflerie ;-)

On n'a plus l'habitude aujourd'hui, mais les Mac de bureau de cette époque avait des ventilos vraiment bruyant.
Cette impression de silence quand on éteignait son Mac ;-))


----------



## Fi91 (31 Janvier 2019)

J’ai testé avec une autre CF et même problème
Je ne sais pas quel CF prendre
Est ce que le problème vient de la CF, l’adaptateur ou en pcmcia j’ai le même problème


----------



## Fi91 (1 Février 2019)

Peut être que je m’y prends mal
Est ce qu’un simple copier coller du dossier Macintosh HD sur la carte CF suffit pour ensuite le faire démarrer sur la CF?


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Février 2019)

Normalement, une copie du dossier système suffit.
Ensuite assures toi bien qu'il est reconnu comme dossier système sur le volume de destination (avec l'icône spécifique de dossier système).

Si tu veux tester avec une de mes CF Apacer, je t'en envoie une, je mets un dossier système dessus et je m'assures qu'elle fonctionne sur le 5300.
Tu sauras si c'est l'adaptateur ou la CF...
Suite en MP.


----------



## Fi91 (1 Février 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Normalement, une copie du dossier système suffit.
> Ensuite assures toi bien qu'il est reconnu comme dossier système sur le volume de destination (avec l'icône spécifique de dossier système).
> 
> Si tu veux tester avec une de mes CF Apacer, je t'en envoie une, je mets un dossier système dessus et je m'assures qu'elle fonctionne sur le 5300.
> ...


Merci de ton aide

Voici les photos de la CF et du dossier système
Je t’ai envoyé un mp si j’ai bien fait ^^


----------



## pierregdlj (15 Février 2019)

Salut tout le monde !

Je viens de tomber là-dessus : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/WIFI..._expid=0784d41c-d728-4980-bfa2-3c9609cff6d6-0

A votre avis, ça peut être utile dans nos ancêtres ?

Sinon pour Fi91, mon 5300ce tourne très bien avec une CF 16Go en interne (sur adaptateur chinois acheté environ 2,5€ sur ebay), et aussi sur CF 4Go montée en externe dans un adaptateur PCMCIA (chinois aussi, acheté moins de 2€ sur ebay). Et ça boote aussi en externe.
Mes CF sont formatées en HFS+, et partitionnées en 2. J'ai OS 8.1 sur la 4Go et 8.6 sur la 16Go.


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Mars 2019)

Un nouvel essai avec une carte CF, cette fois-ci dans un Power Mac G3 B&W qu'on vient de me donner.
Il est complètement d'origine, avec un Maxtor 6Go, un peu bruyant (d'origine aussi ;-).
Après un bon nettoyage et un peu de RAM en plus, il est impeccable.


J'ai donc mis une CF (4Go Apacer) avec un adaptateur passif directement dans le connecteur IDE de la carte mère, à la place de la nappe qui va au disque dur :



C'est assez facile, je l'ai mis d'abord à la place de la nappe qui va au lecteur CD et au Zip pour l'initialiser (avec HD setup) et y copier le contenu du disque dur d'origine (Dossier Système inclus). Puis ensuite branché à la place de la nappe du HD pour démarrer dessus, ça fonctionne direct, aucun pb.

Coté performance, c'est de l'ATA/33 sur ce Mac (33Mb/sec) donc on devrait être encore bien avec une CF.
Le Maxtor (2 partitions : 2x3Go) :





La CF :





La CF est bien plus rapide en lecture, avec des temps d'accès très court, un peu moins bonne en écriture (surtout aléatoire).
C'est un peu le problème sur les disques statique en général, qui doivent lire, effacer et re-écrire les blocs avant d'écrire les données... ça doit être bien plus optimisé avec un SSD prévu pour ça (un adaptateur avec un SSD mSATA pas exemple).
Mais ça me va bien sur un G3/350, il est bien plus agréable à utiliser et plus fiable, pour pas cher ;-)
J'ai même laissé le disque d'origine dedans, il n'y a qu'à le rebrancher ;-)


----------



## pierregdlj (14 Mars 2019)

Salut gpbonneau,

Pour ma part j'avais testé tes CF Apacer à 10Mo en lecture/écriture (sur gros fichiers) sur un lecteur moderne USB3.
C'est donc tout à fait suffisant pour un bus à 33Mb/s.

Si besoin, on peut trouver plus rapide que tes cartes. La mienne en 16Go (Sandisk je crois ?) tourne à 20Mo/s environ. C'est largement assez.

Reste à voir la durée de vie pour un usage normal. Dans ton cas ça devrait tenir quelques années.


----------



## Anthony (15 Mars 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un nouvel essai avec une carte CF, cette fois-ci dans un Power Mac G3 B&W qu'on vient de me donner.



Arrête de me tenter. Arrête. (Ou pas.)


----------



## dandu (15 Mars 2019)

Sur ce G3, faut se méfier avec les CF (et plus généralement avec les HDD un peu rapide) : le contrôleur IDE est buggé sur certains modèles et les risques de corruptions aléatoires élevés. Ca m'est arrivé perso, un jour, pouf, plus rien, FS éclaté.

Faut vérifier la référence du contrôleur (il doit être entre les PCI, de mémoire). Si c'est la version buggée (PCI646U2), vaut vraiment mieux mettre la CF sur le bus du lecteur optique. On va être limité à 16 Mo/s, mais normalement sans risques. La version corrigée a le code 646U2-402.


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2019)

dandu a dit:


> Sur ce G3, faut se méfier avec les CF (et plus généralement avec les HDD un peu rapide) : le contrôleur IDE est buggé sur certains modèles et les risques de corruptions aléatoires élevés. Ca m'est arrivé perso, un jour, pouf, plus rien, FS éclaté.
> 
> Faut vérifier la référence du contrôleur (il doit être entre les PCI, de mémoire). Si c'est la version buggée (PCI646U2), vaut vraiment mieux mettre la CF sur le bus du lecteur optique. On va être limité à 16 Mo/s, mais normalement sans risques. La version corrigée a le code 646U2-402.



Effectivement, je m'en souviens.

Mon G3 B/B était de première génération et j'avais des soucis récurrents de données perdues… Et d'ennuis en tous genre surtout avec les préférences divers et variées.
Ca a été d'un chiant ! Jusqu'à ce qu'on sache ça…

Néanmoins j'aurais jamais pensé que ça puisse avoir une incidence sur d'autres supports genre carte CF…


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Mars 2019)

dandu a dit:


> Sur ce G3, faut se méfier avec les CF (et plus généralement avec les HDD un peu rapide) : le contrôleur IDE est buggé sur certains modèles et les risques de corruptions aléatoires élevés. Ca m'est arrivé perso, un jour, pouf, plus rien, FS éclaté.
> 
> Faut vérifier la référence du contrôleur (il doit être entre les PCI, de mémoire). Si c'est la version buggée (PCI646U2), vaut vraiment mieux mettre la CF sur le bus du lecteur optique. On va être limité à 16 Mo/s, mais normalement sans risques. La version corrigée a le code 646U2-402.



Merci pour l'info, je savais pas 
Ça va, c'est le bon


----------



## dandu (17 Mars 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Effectivement, je m'en souviens.
> 
> Mon G3 B/B était de première génération et j'avais des soucis récurrents de données perdues… Et d'ennuis en tous genre surtout avec les préférences divers et variées.
> Ca a été d'un chiant ! Jusqu'à ce qu'on sache ça…
> ...



C'est vraiment l'IDE, et en pratique, t'as sûrement plus de chances d'avoir des corruptions avec une CF ou un "SSD", vu que ça lit plus vite. Les deux solutions basiques, c'est soit le second canal, plus lent, soit une carte PCI IDE ou SATA


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2019)

dandu a dit:


> C'est vraiment l'IDE, et en pratique, t'as sûrement plus de chances d'avoir des corruptions avec une CF ou un "SSD", vu que ça lit plus vite. Les deux solutions basiques, c'est soit le second canal, plus lent, soit une carte PCI IDE ou SATA


Bah, ça fait longtemps que je l'ai donné sur LBC ! 

Mais ça servira à d'autres, surtout ici, les collectionneurs


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Mars 2019)

Un dernier test de CF sur le G3 B&W, cette fois avec un adaptateur de CF pour bus IDE qui accepte 2 CF.
C'est le premier PowerMac qui gère nativement 2 disques par bus IDE (Maitre/Esclave). 

Les précédents ne reconnaissent qu'un disque par bus, sauf la dernière évolution du G3 Desktop Beige (il y a 3 versions de ROM) qui le gère enfin correctement.
Le mien a la première version de ROM donc ça ne marche pas, sauf à installer OSX (Jaguar) qui contient un patch pour la ROM, mais ça marche pas en OS9.

Sur le *G3 B&W* ça marche :



Le lecteur de CD (Master) et le ZIP (Slave) en ATAPI sur le premier bus IDE, les 2 CF sur le deuxième bus IDE.




On peut donc avoir une CF en 9.2 et une autre avec Tiger.


Sur le *G3 desktop beige*, le Zip est branché en SCSI, le disque dur sur le premier bus IDE et le CD sur le deuxième.
J'ai mis une CF à la place du disque dur, mais pas possible d'en mettre 2.
Sinon, les performance sont en phase avec la vitesse du bus du G3 beige (ATA-2 à 16Mb/s), moins bien en écriture, comme sur le B&W :




Nota : le processeur est mal identifié, il n'est pas d'origine, remplacé par un Sonnet Encore G4/400.


----------



## Invité (20 Avril 2019)

Alors, suite à toutes ces expérimentations je me suis lancé pour mon StarMax.
Une carte CF de 4Go et un adaptateur CF --> IDE

Déjà, je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait alimenter le truc

Sans alim l'écran ne s'allume pas quelle que soit la position du jumper
Avec alim l'écran s'allume mais ça fige

Si je branche à chaud ça fige

Bref un fail…


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Avril 2019)

C'est curieux, sur mon 4400 (la carte mère "Tanzania" est identique au StarMax 3000/4000) ça marche bien.

Il y a 2 prises IDE sur la CM, c'est pas vraiment des bus puisque les machines Apple de l'époque ne supportaient pas la fonction Master/Slave (seulement à partir des G3, et encore pas tous, suivant les versions de CM sur les premiers Beige).




Il y a aussi une prise pour le bus SCSI à coté de la prise floppy.

Si tu met ton adaptateur sur la prise CD (même sans CF pour voir, mais avec le câble d'alimentation ;-) ça ne démarre pas (HD sur l'autre prise évidemment) ?

Si ça marche, redémarre avec la CF en place, c'est de cette façon que je l'ai installer sur le mien.
Une fois en marche, tu dois voir (et pouvoir formater) la CF avec l'utilitaire de disque.



Ensuite tu n'as plus qu'à recopier le dossier système (et plus si besoin...) sur la CF et intervertir les deux prises.
Si tu n'as plus de HD, tu peux te dépanner avec un disque externe SCSI, ou un CD système...


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Mon adaptateur nécessite un câble, en branchement direct il buterait  sur les Ram.
J'ai bien sûr essayé avec les 2 câbles et les deux slots.

Adaptateur banché mais non alimenté, j'ai le "gong" mais rien ne se passe. Pas de vidéo

Adaptateur branché, alimenté avec la carte, ça fige dès le début du boot.

edit

Il y a du mieux, en rebranchant mon deuxième disque dur, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais un soucis sur le disque principal ET le second.
Je tente la réparation du 2ème (effacement, et recopie du 1er dessus, mais en le faisant depuis OsX ça merde. Donc faut le temps de reformater depuis Os9, puis de copier 50000 fichiers, bref la nuit !)

Bon, on verra ça demain une fois le clone effectué, et en démarrant dessus…


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Avril 2019)

Les ROM ne gère pas la fonction Master/Slave sur les prises IDE, mais il faut tout de même que l'adaptateur soit en Master pour que ça marche.


----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2019)

Oui, bah, ça ne change rien.
En "Master" ça ne boote pas !

J'ai commandé un nouvel adaptateur qui ressemble au tien lien
Y'a plus qu'à attendre !


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Avril 2019)

Ces petits adaptateurs chinois sont pas top au niveau qualité, c'est pourtant simple... 
Vu le prix dérisoire, je les achète toujours par 2 ou 3, il n'est pas rare d'en avoir un qui ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2019)

[QUOTE="gpbonneau, post: 13410224, member: 27318"
Vu le prix dérisoire, je les achète toujours par 2 ou 3, il n'est pas rare d'en avoir un qui ne fonctionne pas.[/QUOTE]
Ah OK


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2019)

HS ou pas 





gpbonneau a dit:


> … J'ai testé les mêmes solutions sur le 4400, c'est un modèle à 200 MHz, avec son proc d'origine (un 603e), sa carte réseau d'origine sur le port CommSlot II, et 80Mo de RAM (la plaie à trouver ces barrettes, EDO 3,3v!, unbuf., 2K refresh).…



Je viens de faire le tour de mes barrettes de Ram et j'ai retrouvé une barrette de 16Mo de mon StarMax (celle d'origine).
Si tu es intéressé, un MP et/ou une réponse sur le fil.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Avril 2019)

Merci, c'est pas facile à trouver ces barettes EDO en 3.3V... la plupart des barrettes EDO sont en 5V.
Mais en triant dans les cartons de vielles barrettes RAM qu'on me ramène j'ai fini par en trouver quelques unes.
Une de 32Mo simple face, le max pour le premier slot qui n'accepte que des barrettes simple face, et deux en 32Mo double face pour les 2 autres slots (qui acceptent aussi des barrettes de 64Mo double face, mais j'en ai pas trouvé). On peut aussi mettre une double face dans le premier slot mais le Mac ne reconnait qu'une face, une barrette de 64Mo double face sera vu comme une 32Mo.

Donc le 4400 est à 96Mo pour l'instant (max à 160Mo avec des barrettes 64Mo) :



Les 3 barrettes :



En bas la 32Mo simple face avec 16 pavés GM71V17403CT6 (4Mx4).
Au-dessus le 2 barrettes 32Mo double face (8 pavés par face), 16 pavés KM44V4104CK-6 (4Mx4) pour l'une et 16 pavés MT4LC2M8E7DJ-6 (2Mx8) pour l'autre.
Tous en 3.3v, 2K refresh, nécessaire pour cette machine :
https://www.datasheets360.com/part/detail/gm71v17403ct-6/-1942472409467725075/
https://www.datasheets360.com/part/detail/km44v4104ck-6/-263054320678455989/
https://www.datasheets360.com/part/detail/mt4lc2m8e7dj-6/8201123796354606105/


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2019)

Chez moi c'est ça pour celui qui est sous le bureau :







 L'autre (à la cave, toujours StarMax/300/200 avec la carte G3@400MHz) n'est doté que de 144Mo. A l'époque je n'avais pas trouvé de 32Mo a un prix me permettant d'avoir une


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Avril 2019)

Impeccable il est au max 
Pas facile à trouver ces barrettes de 64Mo.

Et la carte G3 encore plus, une carte qui va à la place de la barrette de cache L2, comme sur mon 5500, mais elle est spécifique à la CM Tanzania si je me souviens bien.
Impossible à trouver aujourd'hui.


----------



## Invité (29 Avril 2019)

La première carte, je l'avais payée le prix fort.
Je l'ai achetée dès qu'elles sont sorties.

La seconde je l'ai acheté d'occaze sur La Baie genre 50€ il y a une dizaine d'année.

Il me semble que les cartes


----------



## Invité (29 Avril 2019)

Ah merde, je suis allé manger mais les modifs ne sont possible que pendant 60mn.

Bah, pas grave.
entre-temps je suis allé à la cave et j'ai retrouvé la boite de la première carte et je ne résiste pas au plaisir 






Je suis surtout allé pour voir la compatibilité.
A priori c'est ce que je pensais, elles sont compatibles avec de nombreux modèles, mais en fonction de la vitesse du bus elles peuvent atteindre des vitesses différentes.

400MHz pour un bus à 40Mhz et 500MHz pour un bus à 50MHz.


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2019)

Bon, j'ai reçu mon deuxième adaptateur IDE/CF
Second fail… 
Possible que ce soit la carte. 100% de malchance pour les adaptateurs, je n'y crois pas beaucoup.
Mon StarMax allergique aux cartes Cf avec adaptateur ?

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai un adaptateur de disque universel. https://eshop.macsales.com/item/NewerTech/U3NV2SPATA/ bon, pas celui-là mais le précédent
Le premier adaptateur branché dessus avec l'alim de mon Starmax, rien n'est détecté sur mon Mini…


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2019)

Bon, c'est un peu agaçant…

Je mets ton adaptateur et ta carte dans le Starmax, en fait je me suis planté et je croyais avoir débranché mon deuxième disque (à la place du graveur avec un adaptateur IDE 3.5-->2.5) mais j'ai débranché le disque principal.
Ca boote hyper vite avec un OS9.1 classique (je ne vois même pas que c'est le mien  ) c'est seulement lorsque l'affichage charge une résolution tellement supérieure aux miennes que je réalise que j'ai démarré sur ta carte…

Là, je suis en train de faire une image de ta carte, mais ça va prendre un sacré temps, et après ?

Va falloir que j'essaie de trouver une carte CF et un adaptateur qui fonctionne pour te rendre la pareille


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juin 2019)

Impeccable, bien content que ça marche


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2019)

Pfff, y'a pas photo entre la Compact Flash et un disque dur (3.5@5400t/m)
Le disque dur est nommé "Current System" c'est mon Système 9.1 avec un peu d'embonpoint (comme moi  ) la CF "CF-Sonnet", c'est le Système (presque Mini de GPBonneau, en Os9.1 avec l'extension Sonnet pour avoir le processeur G3 au lieu du 603ev)


----------



## Greg84 (30 Mars 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> je n’ai plus qu’à trouver une autre CF
> Je dois en avoir quelque part que j’utilisai dans des vieux appareils photo


Bonjour Fi91,  je viens de ressortir mon vieux Pb150 et il ne démarre plus sur le disque évidemment. Je désesperais de ne plus pouvoir l'utiliser mais je viens de voir vos posts avedc remplacement du disque par une CF 4go. LE remplacement est il facile et comment formattes tu la CF, avec la disquette Utilitaire ? Vous allez peut être me sauver après des semaines à chercher un disque dur Daytona introuvable et hors de prix ! merci Greg84


----------



## Greg84 (30 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Messieurs, je vous écris car vous venez peut être de me donner une lueur d'espoir !! J'ai resssorti mon vieux PB150 et il ne démarre évidemment pas ... je cherchais désespérément un disque Daytona pour le remplacer mais c'est introuvable et hors de prix. Le remplacement par une CF de 4go est il aisé et comment la formattez vous ? avec la disquette Utilitaire du PB150 ? Merci en tout cas vous m'avez peut être sauvé ... Greg84


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Mars 2021)

Greg84 a dit:


> Bonjour Messieurs, je vous écris car vous venez peut être de me donner une lueur d'espoir !! J'ai resssorti mon vieux PB150 et il ne démarre évidemment pas ... je cherchais désespérément un disque Daytona pour le remplacer mais c'est introuvable et hors de prix. Le remplacement par une CF de 4go est il aisé et comment la formattez vous ? avec la disquette Utilitaire du PB150 ? Merci en tout cas vous m'avez peut être sauvé ... Greg84


Le PowerBook 150 c'est le seul de la série 1xx en IDE (les autres sont en SCSI).
Des disques 2.5" IDE ça se trouve, mais en grosse capacité... mais on peut faire plusieurs petites partitions, pourquoi pas, les disques sont pas cher... (en SCSI c'est introuvable).

Mais remplacer le HD par une CF c'est encore plus simple. Je l'ai fait sur 4 ou 5 PB150, ça fonctionne bien.

Il faut un adaptateur dans ce genre là, c'est pas cher :








						Cf To 44Pins Male Ide Adapter Pcb Converter As2.5 Ihdd Drive For Laptop HoW.rd  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Cf To 44Pins Male Ide Adapter Pcb Converter As2.5 Ihdd Drive For Laptop HoW.rd sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				



Mais le délai est plutôt long et comme c'est pas cher,  je te conseille d'en prendre 2 ou 3, la qualité est pas toujours top, je les commande en lot et ça m'arrive de temps en temps d'en avoir qui sont mal soudés.
Tu peux en trouver plus rapidement chez des vendeurs EU, mais c'est plus cher.

Pour la CF c'est un peu la loterie malheureusement, j'en ai eu avec lesquelles ça ne fonctionnait pas...
J'utilise des CF industrielles Apacer de 4Go qui marchent très bien.
Je les prépare avec un adapteur CF/USB que je branche sur un PowerBook Lombard, pour l'initialisation et l'installation du 7.1 d'origine du PowerBook 150, ça va plus vite, mais avec les disquettes d'origine ça doit fonctionner.

Ensuite je l'installe dans le PowerBook, fixé avec du velcro adhésif (c'est très léger).

Ça donne ça, une volume de 4go :






Installé :





Le Daytona d'origine, et l'adaptateur IDE/CF et la CF de 4Go :





Il a noté que l'ATA manager a apparemment des limites différentes du SCSI manager : en SCSI avec le 7.1, c'est 2Go max.
La CF est bien formaté en 4Go et fonctionne parfaitement avec le 7.1.

Voilà, si tu as besoin d'aide, via MP n'hésites pas.


----------



## Greg84 (31 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le PowerBook 150 c'est le seul de la série 1xx en IDE (les autres sont en SCSI).
> Des disques 2.5" IDE ça se trouve, mais en grosse capacité... mais on peut faire plusieurs petites partitions, pourquoi pas, les disques sont pas cher... (en SCSI c'est introuvable).
> 
> Mais remplacer le HD par une CF c'est encore plus simple. Je l'ai fait sur 4 ou 5 PB150, ça fonctionne bien.
> ...


Bonsoir,
Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions. Je vais tenter de le faire sur mon Powerbook 150. J'ai commandé l"adaptateur et une carte Apacer III mais de 2Go, pas chère, on verra... Puis je te demander au niveau des gamme Powerbook en processeur 68K (que j'affectionne) quelle machine préconises tu comme la meilleure et pour programmer en ASM 68K ? le dernier PB180 ou justement une autre ... je viens du monde PC (!!) et ne sais encore sur quoi m'arrêter, entre le 145, 150, 165, 180 ... le 150 a été une occase pas trop chère ? JE l'ai pris sans savoir qu'il était en IDE mais tant mieux. Enfin, sur des disques SCSI , as tu pu le faire sans problème ? Merci, bonne soirée Greg.


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Avril 2021)

En PowerBook, du 68K au G3, il m'en manque pas beaucoup ;-) ils sont ici.

En gamme 68K PowerBook série 100, c'est le 180c qui est le plus intéressant à mon avis pour un usage régulier.
Robuste et encore trouvable pas cher, son écran couleur à matrice active est plus agréable à utiliser que ceux à matrice passive (il est certe un peu petit). 
Le 180 N&B a un écran plus grand, à matrice active aussi, mais les LCD HOSIDEN vieillissent plutôt mal (effet tunnel sur tous ceux que j'ai vu). Mais sur le 180 comme sur le 180c on peut brancher un écran VGA externe.

Il y a aussi la gamme Duo 68k, mais je la trouve un peu fragile... et plus difficile à trouver en tbe.

Sinon la gamme 5xx est pas mal, un 540c c'est top, il a même un port ethernet en standard, un écran à matrice active, une sortie video VGA, etc... mais faut en trouver pas cher... pas facile.

Il y a aussi le dernier PowerBook 68k, le 190 (rien à voir avec la série 1xx), les écrans sont pas top, à matrice passive mais de meilleur qualité que les premiers PowerBook.  
La sortie video était en option, et pas d'ethernet, mais des port PCMCIA (en bricolant un peu, on trouve des cartes ethernet et même des cartes PCMCIA/CF, pour faire des échanges avec une machine moderne c'est pratique).
La fiabilité était pas top sur cette série, une sorte de présérie avant le 5300, identique mais en PPC, donc moins facile à trouver en bonne état.
Le gros avantage, c'est le disque dur en IDE facile à remplacer par une CF (j'ai un modelé N&B et un couleur, tous les 2 équipé avec une CF).

De tous les PowerBook 68k, seul le 150 et le 190 ont un disque IDE, tous les autres sont en SCSI.
Il faudra attendre les déclinaisons PPC pour voir se généraliser les disques IDE (Duo 2300, 5300, 1400, etc) donc en dehors de la gamme 68k.
S'il est facile de remplacer un disque IDE par une CF, voir du mSATA avec un convertisseur pour les G3/G4 plus rapide, c'est plus compliqué pour le SCSI.
Surtout sur les PowerBook, le format SCSI 2.5" n'était pratiquement utilisé que par Apple à l'époque. 
Impossible de trouver des disques récents pour les remplacer, la solution la plus simple c'est le SCSI2SD mais c'est plutôt cher (100€ environ avec une SD).

Voilà.
Si tu veux un PowerBook 68k pour en faire un usage régulier (programmer en ASM 68k ?), et si tu es un peu bricoleur, le mieux je pense c'est de restaurer un 190cs, c'est pas très dur à trouver, quitte à en récupérer plusieurs pour en faire un propre. 
Et comme la plupart des pièces sont communes (sauf la CM) avec le 5300 ça aide pour trouver des pièces, comme l'écran à matrice active du 5300c qui fonctionne très bien sur le 190, j'ai essayé ;-)


----------



## woz86 (1 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> En PowerBook, du 68K au G3, il m'en manque pas beaucoup ;-)


Moi non plus il ne m’en manque pas beaucoup ;-)


----------



## Anthony (2 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Moi non plus il ne m’en manque pas beaucoup ;-)


Envoie-moi un MP avec ce qu’il manque, je suis en train de vider les caisses d’archives, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Avril 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Envoie-moi un MP avec ce qu’il manque, je suis en train de vider les caisses d’archives, on ne sait jamais.


À part 2 Duo (250 et 270c) mais je cours pas après (peu fiable c'est assez galère à restaurer) je dois avoir tous les PowerBook commercialisés en Europe jusqu'au Titanium inclus (le dernier à démarrer sur OS9) ;-)
Coté portable, la cour est pleine ;-)




Je n'ai pas de Macintosh Portable, mais j'en ai des mauvais souvenirs à l'époque donc ça ne me manque pas ;-)

Le seul nouveau pour moi que j'ai récupéré cette année, c'est un Palourde blueberry (j'adore cette couleur) quasi neuf, indispensable à coté de l'iMac Bondie Blue ;-) quel design, fallait oser )


----------



## Greg84 (2 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Moi non plus il ne m’en manque pas beaucoup ;-)


Bonsoir Messieurs, je vais me mettren quête d'un 180 ou 190 en bon état de fonctionnement en effet. D'ici là, je vais tenter de sauver mon 150 , j'ai reçu la carte APACER (2GO et non 4) et j'attend l'adaptateur qui vient d'angleterre et déjà essayer de trouver la disquette Utilitaires qui semblent être le point de départ pour formatter en HFS.
Vos collections sont littéralement très impressionnantes , en tout cas celle de gpbonneau !! bravo !
Bon je pose des question de néohpye car je suis du monde PC et calculatrices ... mais j'ai démarré comme beaucoup sur nos 8 bits notamment Commodore (64/128 et Amiga ! rien de mieux !!! ), pas si loin d'Apple finalement ! 
Bon week end et merci
Greg


----------



## woz86 (2 Avril 2021)

Oui @gpbonneau a une très belle collection ;-)
La mienne aussi prend de l’ampleur 













Et celui-ci qui va être remonté cette semaine :


----------



## woz86 (2 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> c'est un Palourde blueberry (j'adore cette couleur) quasi neuf, indispensable à coté de l'iMac Bondie Blue ;-) quel design, fallait oser )


Oui j’adore le style, j’ai le même :




J’ai aussi le mandarine, mais le Key Lime me plairait mais rare à trouver !


----------



## Fi91 (2 Avril 2021)

Belle collection 

Je suis en train d’aménager une pièce qui n’est pas très grande en fin de compte  ( je le remarque maintenant par rapport à ma collection)


----------



## woz86 (3 Avril 2021)

Fi91 a dit:


> Belle collection
> 
> Je suis en train d’aménager une pièce qui n’est pas très grande en fin de compte ( je le remarque maintenant par rapport à ma collection)


Hâte de voir des photos de ta collection ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2021)

J'ai aussi les deux "300", blueberry et tangerine, mais j'ai remarqué un truc : bien que concernant le blueberry, il est possible qu'il n'ait pas été très soigné avant de venir entre mes mains il y a quelques années, le tangerine, par contre, l'amie qui me l'a donné l'a eu neuf, et elle est très soigneuse, limite maniaque, j'ai revendu pour elle deux de ses précédents ordinateurs âgés de 8 ans et quotidiennement utilisés, on les aurait dit neufs, pas la moindre trace d'utilisation. Pourtant, son iBook, comme mon blueberry, bien que par ailleurs dans un état nickel (pas comme le blueberry, là), porte des fêlures en étoile à la base de l'écran, tout autour de la pomme. J'ai aussi vu de telles fêlures sur d'autres iBook, je me demande ce qui peut bien provoquer ça


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Avril 2021)

La chaleur je pense, les ouvertures évacuation d'air chaud sont juste sous l'écran (dans la base en dessous aussi, c'est souvent un peu jaunit à cet endroit).
Le rétreint du plastique blanc fragilisé à cause de la chaleur, ajouter aux torsions quand on ouvre/ferme l'écran, provoque des contraintes sur le plastique bleu de la pomme encastré dedans...
Le mien n'a pratiquement pas de traces jaune en dessous, il n'a pas beaucoup chauffé, aucune fêlure et vu le peu de marque dessus il n'a pas beaucoup servit ;-)
Même pas de barrette RAM, seulement les 32Mo d'origine, c'est corrigé il est au max ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le rétreint du plastique blanc fragilisé à cause de la chaleur, ajouter aux torsions quand on ouvre/ferme l'écran, provoque des contraintes sur le plastique bleu de la pomme encastré dedans...


En fait, ça n'est pas le plastique de la pomme qui a des fêlures, mais le plastique blanc, tout autour de la dite pomme !


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, ça n'est pas le plastique de la pomme qui a des fêlures, mais le plastique blanc, tout autour de la dite pomme !


J'ai bien compris  les fêlures apparaissent sur le plastique blanc qui est fragilisé par la chaleur, la torsion des charnières et à cause des contraintes sur la partie bleu encastrée dedans et qui est moins sollicitée.
Ce n'est qu'un avis, il y a peut-être d'autres explications...


----------



## Greg84 (9 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai bien compris  les fêlures apparaissent sur le plastique blanc qui est fragilisé par la chaleur, la torsion des charnières et à cause des contraintes sur la partie bleu encastrée dedans et qui est moins sollicitée.
> Ce n'est qu'un avis, il y a peut-être d'autres explications...


Bonjour Messieurs, 

Entre gpbonneau et woz86, les deux collections vous permettraient d'ouvrir un musée !! (virtuel ?)
C'est impressionnant.

Me concernant, j'ai suivi tes conseils (gpbonneau) et j'ai remplacé le HDD du PB150 par l'adaptateur CF et une Apacer CF2Go.

Sauf, qu'il se comporte bizarrement. Lorsqu'on le branche, il s'allume directement, le bouton power ON/OFF derrière ne semble pas agir.
Et depuis que je l'ai démonté en faisant très attention (pas de pb particulier), il ne démarre plus systématiquement, il faut appuyer sur la carcasse pour avoir l'impression que le courant passe. Il faut dire que le pas de vis en plastique située sous la coque du portable s'est cassé en vissant. Cela peut il venir de cela selon vous ?

Vous qui les maîtrisez par coeur, connaîtriez vous ces symptômes ? y a t-il une masse (j'ai vu une patte en fer au milieu du portable => fait elle masse par exemple ?)

Enfin, je n'ai pa changé la pile que tu évoques dans ton reportage photo et j'attends une batterie neuve qui devrait arriver j'espère (achetée sur un site chinois dans lequel je n'ai guère confiance mais bon ...). J'attends aussi les disquettes utilitaires pour le formater et mettre le système 7.1.

J'espère que tout cela permettra de le redémarrer.... Mais je suis pas optimiste. ...
L'écran fonctionne très bien, mais pour l'instant, j'en suis toujours à la disquette avec le point d'interrogation ...!

Merci pour vos conseils éventuels,
Bonne journée,
Greg.


----------



## woz86 (9 Avril 2021)

Greg84 a dit:


> j'attends une batterie neuve qui devrait arriver j'espère (achetée sur un site chinois dans lequel je n'ai guère confiance mais bon ...)


Tu peux le faire fonctionner sans batterie et directement avec le bloc d'alimentation, vu l'âge des machines il n'y a pas trop d'intérêt à les faire fonctionner avec des batteries.
Tous ceux que j'ai fonctionnent directement sur secteur, @gpbonneau à fais l'expérience de modifier une ancienne batterie en mettant des piles à l'intérieur en remplacement, mais l'autonomie est courte.
Le seul qui démarre sur la batterie c'est le Macintosh Portable, le bloc d'alimentation sert uniquement à recharger la batterie et la pile qui est à côté de la batterie doit avoir du jus elle aussi, sinon ça ne fonctionne pas.
Je suis en plein dans le sujet actuellement ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Avril 2021)

Greg84 a dit:


> Sauf, qu'il se comporte bizarrement. Lorsqu'on le branche, il s'allume directement, le bouton power ON/OFF derrière ne semble pas agir.
> Et depuis que je l'ai démonté en faisant très attention (pas de pb particulier), il ne démarre plus systématiquement, il faut appuyer sur la carcasse pour avoir l'impression que le courant passe. Il faut dire que le pas de vis en plastique située sous la coque du portable s'est cassé en vissant. Cela peut il venir de cela selon vous ?


Ces petits portables, avec la pile de sauvegarde HS et sans batterie peuvent avoir ce type de comportement quand tu les branches sur le secteur.
Une fois branchés et allumés, ils se comportent normalement, tu peux les éteindre par le menu et les rallumer avec le bouton (quand tu pourras installer un système sur la CF ;-)
Si tu t'en sert régulièrement, en changeant la pile de sauvegarde tu devrais retrouver le fonctionnement normal.

Refaire la batterie avec des pack NiMh c'est pas très compliqué et ça peut être sympa d'utiliser ces petits portables sans fils à la patte ;-) même si l'autonomie est loin de ce qui se fait aujourd'hui (déjà à l'époque l'autonomie annoncée était très surestimée). Regardes mon post de 2017.

Concernant la casse du plastique autour des petits inserts métalliques qui reçoivent les vis, c'est très courant sur ces portables de bientôt 30 ans, le plastique devient de plus en plus fragile... mais ça se répare en bricolant un peu.

Dernier point où il faut être attentif, c'est la petite nappe entre la base et l'ensemble écran / clavier que tu débranches à chaque fois que tu l'ouvres, elle est fragile (beaucoup plus que sur les autres modèles série 1xx, pb de qualité de la nappe...), il faut essayer de la plier/déplier le moins possible sinon c'est des mauvais contact assurés avec des pertes d'image, etc...
La nappe est difficilement remplaçable, il faudra remplacer le CI qui reçoit la pile de sauvegarde avec (interconnect board), à condition d'en trouver une.

Merci pour le compliment au sujet de ma collection, bricoler ces vielles machines m'amuse beaucoup ) pour le musée virtuel, j'ai déjà mis pas mal de photos sur mon site, et il m'en reste plein à mettre ;-)


----------



## Greg84 (10 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir,
J'ai regardé l'article sur le remplacement des batteries, c'est chaud quand même car j'imagine que les courts jus sont vite arrivés ! mais bravo. J'ai pas pris de risque et commandé une nouvelle batterie pour celui là. 
Par contre, je suis embetté avec les piles de sauvegarde, sur le 150 ce sont bien les 2 piles Varta 2.4v 600mAh NiMh dans un plastique vert et reliées entre elles ? (à coté du haut parleur)
Que me conseillerais tu pour les remplacer ? suis je obligé de les remplacer de ton point de vue si la batterie que j'attend se charge ?
(peut elle se charger si les piles sont HS?).
Je ne suis pas électronicien donc les soudures c'est pas mon truc ....
J'ai pu installer un bout de système sur la carte CF avec la disquette utilitaire, sans pouvoir installer le 7.5 à cause des disquettes capricieuses (le lecteur de les lis pas )
Bonne soirée, 
Merci,
Greg.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Avril 2021)

Greg84 a dit:


> Par contre, je suis embetté avec les piles de sauvegarde, sur le 150 ce sont bien les 2 piles Varta 2.4v 600mAh NiMh dans un plastique vert et reliées entre elles ? (à coté du haut parleur)
> Que me conseillerais tu pour les remplacer ? suis je obligé de les remplacer de ton point de vue si la batterie que j'attend se charge ?
> (peut elle se charger si les piles sont HS?).
> Je ne suis pas électronicien donc les soudures c'est pas mon truc ....


C'est un pack de pile VARTA référence 2/V60H (2.4V 60mAh NiMh), soudé sur la carte Interconnect.
C'est en fait 2 piles 1.2V en série :






Difficile de trouver le pack tout fait... mais si tu soudes un peu ça peut se faire avec 2 piles V60H ou V80H (plus courante) soudées cote à cote, avec un bout de gaine thermo par dessus:








						Varta 1/V80H/V80H Ni-MH 1.2 V rechargeable 80 mAh 2 Broches Bouton Cell batterie  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Varta 1/V80H/V80H Ni-MH 1.2 V rechargeable 80 mAh 2 Broches Bouton Cell batterie sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				



Ça doit pouvoir se faire chez un spécialiste...

Mais il faut démonter la carte, avec précaution si les plastiques sont fragile.

Le PowerBook peut très bien fonctionner sans, mais il perd l'heure s'il n'a pas de batterie ou s'il n'est pas branché sur secteur.


----------



## Greg84 (10 Avril 2021)

Bonjour gpbonneau,
Merci pour l'info. Oui je les ai trouvées aussi sur un site d'électronique à 3€ chacune. Donc c'est pas cher. Le sujet c'est de bidouiller ce truc là. As tu été ammené à les changer sur tes restaurations ou étaient elles encore en vie ? j'ai le sentiment qu'après 35 ans elles ne peuvent qu'être mortes. Je vais voir avec un oscillo.
Je vais attendre la fin de la restauration pour voir si cela vaut le coup.
Mon sujet était de savoir si c'était à cause de cela que le bouton power on/off ne réagit pas.
Le PB150 s'allume quand on le branche. Et depuis que j'ai mis la carte CF , il faut appuyer sur la carcasse au milieu pour qu'il démarre. On dirait qu'il y a une masse ou quelque chose qui, en faisant contact, le fait démarrer.
De ta connaissance parfaite de ces machines , des problèmes de boutons power on/off existent t-ils ? ou est ce à cause de la batterie morte que le bouton power ne fait pas réagir le pb150 ?
J'ai pu installer un bout du système 7 avec la disquette utilitaire sur la CF. Par le système on peut bien redémarrer et arrêter la machine par contre...
Un grand merci en tout cas pour ton aide et expertise précieuse, c'est enrichissant pour moi.
Même si à la fin, la remise en route de ce PB150 me coutera plus cher que d'avoir acheté une machine qui fonctionnait ... mais bon, c'est sympa de le sauver !
Bon week end, 
Greg.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Avril 2021)

Pour le bouton on, si tu peux l'éteindre par le menu, puis, sans débrancher l'alimentation, le démarrer par le bouton, c'est qu'il fonctionne. 
Contrairement au MacBook moderne, si tu restes appuyer dessus quand le Mac est en marche, ça ne l'éteint pas, ce n'est pas un bouton off ;-) à l'époque en cas de plantage, si le reset (le petit trou à coté du bouton on) ne fonctionne pas, on retirait la batterie 

Pour ton problème de mauvais contact, je ne sais pas... 
La carte mère est plus simple que sur les PowerBook série 1xx précédents (assez proche de celle du Duo), pas de carte fille. 
En option seulement, une carte RAM et une carte modem, donc moins de pb de mauvaise connexion.
Peut-être la fameuse nappe de liaison base/écran... 
Pas de pb sur les soudures du connecteur d'alimentation sur la CM ?


----------



## Greg84 (10 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir ,
Merci pour ta réponse. Je peux l'éteindre et le redémarrer par les menus mais rien par le bouton power.
Pour le faux contact, je vais le remonter proprement en vérifiant tout après avoir réparé les plastiques des vis qui sont fendus ou cassés. C'est bizarre. Je n'ai rien fait de particulier pour qu'il ne démarre plus systématiqement en le branchant ...
J'attends la batterie et on verra,
Merci,
Greg.


----------



## Greg84 (11 Avril 2021)

Greg84 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> Merci pour ta réponse. Je peux l'éteindre et le redémarrer par les menus mais rien par le bouton power.
> Pour le faux contact, je vais le remonter proprement en vérifiant tout après avoir réparé les plastiques des vis qui sont fendus ou cassés. C'est bizarre. Je n'ai rien fait de particulier pour qu'il ne démarre plus systématiqement en le branchant ...
> J'attends la batterie et on verra,
> ...


Re-bonsoir,
Je complète mon mémo pour vous présenter ce que j'ai identifié avec le PB150.
Comme je vous le disais, je n'arrivais pas à utiliser le bouton "Power" situé à l'arrière.
Par contre, quand je "pincais" la coque entre mes mains, à droite du trackball, il démarrait tout seul en étant branché, en faisant le beep classique. Bizarre ...
Je l'ai réouvert et j'ai vu qu'il y avait comme des pattes d'oies en métal à plusieurs endroits, dont une "qui semble pendre" sous le trackball. Ces pattes se plient aisément à force d'ouvrir et refermer la coque du powerbook.
Je l'ai redressé en me disant que c'était peut être elle qui faisait contact avec du métal lorsque pinçais la coque => problème de masse ?
J'ai refermé et voilà que le powerbook démarre parfaitement avec le bouton, ce qu'il ne faisait plus depuis des lustres visiblement ...!!
Bon, je n'en suis pas certain mais c'est une drôle de coïncidence quand même . Il démarre systématiquement maintenant alors qu'il ne démarrait pas du tout, sauf à pincer la coque...
Puis je avoir votre avis sur le sujet ?
Cela se tient il ?
En tout cas, sauf la pile d'horloge, tout fonctionne parfaitement ce soir avec le 7.5.3.
Bonne soirée,
Greg.


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Avril 2021)

Avec le blindage à l'intérieur de la coque il n'est pas toujours facile d'emboiter correctement les 2 parties du Powerbook... si c'est mal emboiter ça peut appuyer sur le CI du trackball.

À droite du trackball sous la coque c'est le disque dur, peut-être un mauvais contact... tu as bien isolé la nappe, l'adaptateur et la CF ? ça prend beaucoup moins de place que le HD, faut les fixer pour pas que ça se balade, avec du velcro par exemple (j'y pense parce que je suis en train de restaurer un Colour Classic et le HP est fixé d'origine avec du velcro ;-))


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> j'y pense parce que je suis en train de restaurer un Colour Classic et le HP est fixé d'origine avec du velcro ;-)


Tu as réussi à trouver un Macintosh Color Classic ? Chanceux ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu as réussi à trouver un Macintosh Color Classic ? Chanceux ;-)


Ça m'arrive rarement d'acheter des machines, je les récupère plutôt avant la déchèterie, mais là, à 80€ j'ai craqué ;-)
Il était bien sale et en panne évidemment, pas de pile coulée, mais ces foutus petits condos qui avaient fuient et un disque dur HS.

Heureusement, bibilit a changé les condos, j'ai réparé le HD et il marche de nouveau ) je ferais un chtit post dés que j'ai fini le remontage.


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça m'arrive rarement d'acheter des machines, je les récupère plutôt avant la déchèterie, mais là, à 80€ j'ai craqué ;-)
> Il était bien sale et en panne évidemment, pas de pile coulée, mais ces foutus petits condos qui avaient fuient.


Pas mal, j’en ai vu un hier très propre sur lbc à 150€ mais je l’ai vu deux heures trop tard.
Il y avait des réparations à faire aussi dessus.
Je ne désespère pas d’en trouver un à un prix correct un jour, même à rénover.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Avril 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Pas mal, j’en ai vu un hier très propre sur lbc à 150€ mais je l’ai vu deux heures trop tard.
> Il y avait des réparations à faire aussi dessus.
> Je ne désespère pas d’en trouver un à un prix correct un jour, même à rénover.


C'est pas une machine très rare, je me souviens qu'à l'époque les Classic était plutôt en bas de gamme (prix, performance).
Le Classic est un SE en fin de vie sans PDS, le Classic II une pale copie moins performante pour remplacer le SE/30 lui aussi en fin de vie, et le Color Classic bien moins performant qu'un LCIII (Performa 450) sortie en même temps. Le seul intérêt, c'était un monobloc et il était moins cher.
Du coup, si le Classic c'est pas trop mal vendu, le Classic II et le Color pas vraiment et il y en a moins, mais on en trouve... souvent en panne.


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Du coup, si le Classic c'est pas trop mal vendu, le Classic II et le Color pas vraiment et il y en a moins, mais on en trouve... souvent en panne.


Oui, on en voit souvent, mais ils sont souvent vendu cher :-(


----------

